# C.F. Plitt York, pa bottle



## Dirty Dog (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm new to this and was wondering if some experts could help me out. Myself and a friend went digging over the weekend at a old dump outside of town. I came across a "blop top" bottle with C.F. Plitt Bottler on the front and a "P" on the bottom. All the searches come up with beer bottles, but none look like this one. I'll try to get a pic if this one stumps everybody. So far the finds have been making me want to go back and see what I can find. Some of the broken bottles would have been awsome finds. I apreciate any help and I'll be sure to return to learn more at your forum!


----------



## David E (Nov 6, 2004)

Well it may be Pierce glass NY
    P  in a circle 1905 to 1917  
    P since 1917
 Dave


----------



## cerberus314 (Nov 6, 2004)

What color is the bottle? Is it a hutch?


----------



## cskline (Oct 19, 2021)

Old thread here, understood, but I've found a trio of York PA bottles and one of them is also a C.F.Plitt 12-1/2 oz. bottle.
Has a date code on the back "D.O.C. 11 53". Make any sense to anyone?


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Oct 19, 2021)

cskline said:


> Old thread here, understood, but I've found a trio of York PA bottles and one of them is also a C.F.Plitt 12-1/2 oz. bottle.
> Has a date code on the back "D.O.C. 11 53". Make any sense to anyone?
> 
> View attachment 231061 View attachment 231062


Dominic O Cunningham  glassworks Pittsburgh 1882-1931 -can't tell you what the numbers mean but the bottle looks to be early 1900's


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 19, 2021)

I think that is a S3 instead of 53. I have many Hutch's with D.O.C.  11 & other Numbers then S3. could the 11 possibly be 1911 Date? LEON.


----------



## cskline (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2021)

Could just be mold numbers rather than a date code.  I'm not sure how common date codes were in the US around the era of your bottle, I don't think our glassmakers were using them yet at that point.


----------

